# επιτάφιος



## nickel (Apr 2, 2010)

Δεν βρήκα να έχει γίνει καμιά σχετική μνεία, ούτε καν στις ψευτοφίλες (δική μας παράλειψη — ή του Google), οπότε, μια και το σηκώνει η μέρα:

Το αγγλικό _*epitaph*_ είναι αποκλειστικά _*το επιτάφιο*_ (μέσω λατινικής λ. _epitaphium_), δηλαδή _*επιτύμβια επιγραφή*_, _*επιτάφιο*_ ή _*επιτύμβιο επίγραμμα*_ και, συνήθως, σκέτο _*επιτύμβιο*_.
Τέτοιο ήταν του Σιμωνίδη το επίγραμμα « Ὦ ξεῖν', ἀγγέλλειν Λακεδαιμονίοις» ή το επιτύμβιο του Σπάικ Μίλιγκαν («I told you I was ill»), μόνο που τελικά το έγραψαν στη γαελική. Και το _Epitaph_ των King Crimson (nudge, nudge, hint, hint). Δεν έψαξα πολύ, πάντως δεν βρήκα κάποιον ιστότοπο που να φιλοξενεί αρκετές φωτογραφίες με ταφόπετρες και επιτύμβια επιγράμματα. Σε σκέτο κείμενο βρήκα αρκετά στο Wikiquote. Και πρέπει να αναφέρω και την εντυπωσιακή _Spoon River Anthology_ του Έντγκαρ Λι Μάστερς, που έχει μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά και είναι από τα ελάχιστα ποιητικά έργα που έχω διαβάσει στο σύνολό τους (είναι και τεράστιο).


Ας έρθουμε στην ελληνική λέξη (αντιγράφω φράσεις από ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ και άλλα λεξικά):

*επιτάφιος* _επίθετο
*επιτάφια πλάκα*_ = tombstone, headstone, gravestone
_*επιτάφια στήλη*_ = sepulchral stele
_*επιτάφιο επίγραμμα*_ = epitaph, headstone _or_ memorial inscription
_*επιτάφιος σταυρός*_ = grave cross
_*Επιτάφιος Θρήνος*_ = Lamentation (Lamentation of Christ, Lamentation at the Tomb)
_*επιτάφιος λόγος*_ (και ως ουσ. _*ο επιτάφιος*_, π.χ. ο Επιτάφιος του Περικλή) = funeral speech, funeral oration (Pericles’ Funeral Oration)

*ο επιτάφιος* _ουσιαστικό
_the _Epitaphios_
(το άμφιο) _epitaphios_, the winding sheet, the burial shroud
(το κουβούκλιο) the wooden sepulcher of the Epitaphios, the bier of Christ
_*η ακολουθία του Επιταφίου*_ = the service of Good Friday, the vespers of Good Friday
_*η περιφορά του Επιταφίου*_ = the procession of the Epitaphios 

Τα παραπάνω είναι προσωπικές και προσωρινές επιλογές, μια και για κάποια απ’ αυτά θα βρείτε διαφορετικές μεταφράσεις, κάποιες ίσως καλύτερες.

Καλή Ανά(σ)ταση!


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2010)

...
Όχι πως χρειαζόταν το σκούντημα, βέβαια...


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2010)

Γαϊτάνο δε θα μου βάλεις;


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> _*η ακολουθία του Επιταφίου*_ = the service of Good Friday, the vespers of Good Friday


Να επισημάνω ότι η ακολουθία του Επιταφίου, που τελείται την Παρασκευή το βράδυ, είναι στην πραγματικότητα ο όρθρος του Μεγάλου Σαββάτου. Απλώς, όπως όλες οι ακολουθίες της Μεγάλης Εβδομάδας, τελείται μισή μέρα νωρίτερα. Αν θέλουμε να ακριβολογήσουμε, ο εσπερινός της Μεγάλης Παρασκευής είναι η ακολουθία που τελείται τη Μεγάλη Παρασκευή το μεσημέρι(αμέσως μετά τις Ώρες και κολλητά με αυτές), και όχι η ακολουθία του Επιταφίου.


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2010)

Επίσης, επειδή φέτος δεν έψαλα τα εγκώμια (η μόνη μέρα του χρόνου που πάω στην εκκλησία, μονάχα στην Κρήτη, μόνο σ' ένα χωριό, παρέα με συγκεκριμένες φωνές).

Η ζωή εν τάφω - Νίκος Ξυλούρης, Μανώλης Μητσιάς​



 
Άξιον εστί - Γιώτα Βέη​



 
Αι γενεαί πάσαι - Δήμητρα Γαλάνη​



 
Γαϊτάνο γιόκ. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Δεν βρήκα να έχει γίνει καμιά σχετική μνεία, ούτε καν στις ψευτοφίλες (δική μας παράλειψη)...


Είχες κάνει μια μνεία εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=3602&postcount=25


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2010)

Με την ευκαιρία, δεν ξέρω τι έχει γίνει με τις διάφορες μεταφράσεις του _Επιτάφιου_ του Ρίτσου και του Θεοδωράκη, αλλά, επειδή πρόκειται για επιτάφιο θρήνο, η μετάφραση οπωσδήποτε δεν πρέπει να είναι _Epitaph_ και, επειδή με το _Lamentation_ απομακρυνόμαστε πολύ, είναι σωστή επιλογή το _Epitaphios_.


----------



## SBE (Apr 3, 2010)

Να τονίσω κι εγώ ότι δεν είναι εσπερινός η βραδυνη λειτουργία της Μ. Παρασκευής, οπότε Νίκελ, πεστο Holy Saturday matins αντί για vespers.


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2010)

Daeman, στο πρώτο βιντεάκι, ακούς εσύ κλαρίνο και σαντούρι, που βλέπουμε πίσω από τους τραγουδιστές; Γιατί εγώ ακούω κάτι λυγμικά βιολιά, και τίποτε άλλο. Μυστήριον Μέγα...
Αντιθέτως, στο τρίτο, στη Γαλάνη, που φαίνεται να είναι η ίδια εκπομπή, τα ακούμε τα όργανα που βλέπουμε. Άρα, το άλλο, των Ξυλούρη-Μητσιά, μάλλον είναι άσχετο πλέι μπακ και όχι ο ήχος της εκπομπής.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2010)

SBE said:


> Να τονίσω κι εγώ ότι δεν είναι εσπερινός η βραδυνη λειτουργία της Μ. Παρασκευής, οπότε Νίκελ, πεστο Holy Saturday matins αντί για vespers.



Αποκλείεται να μεταφράσω την ακολουθία του Επιτάφιου με κάτι που θα λέει Saturday. Μόλις το καταλάβω (τα 'χω ξεχάσει τα εκκλησιαστικά μου), θα προσπαθήσω να βρω μια λύση και μάλλον θα καταλήξω σε κάτι ανώδυνο σαν _the Epitaphios service_.


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2010)

Costas said:


> Daeman, στο πρώτο βιντεάκι, ακούς εσύ κλαρίνο και σαντούρι, που βλέπουμε πίσω από τους τραγουδιστές; Γιατί εγώ ακούω κάτι λυγμικά βιολιά, και τίποτε άλλο. Μυστήριον Μέγα...
> Αντιθέτως, στο τρίτο, στη Γαλάνη, που φαίνεται να είναι η ίδια εκπομπή, τα ακούμε τα όργανα που βλέπουμε. Άρα, το άλλο, των Ξυλούρη-Μητσιά, μάλλον είναι άσχετο πλέι μπακ και όχι ο ήχος της εκπομπής.


 
Κώστα, μου έβαλες την ιδέα και μετά από μερικά ακούσματα (με τον άθλιο ήχο του γιουτούμπ) καταλήγω ότι στο πρώτο βίντεο ίσως ο ηχολήπτης της εκπομπής να είχε πάει για... καφέ. Από το κλαρίνο ακούω κάτι ίχνη (στα γυρίσματα, κυρίως), αλλά σαντούρι όχι. Λογικό, γιατί εύκολα σκεπάζεται ο ήχος του, ιδίως με την ένταση που έχει το βιολί, αφού καταφέρνει να καλύψει μέχρι και το κλαρίνο. Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι πλεϊμπάκ (όχι ότι με καίει, βέβαια), γιατί αν προσέξεις, ο συγχρονισμός των φωνών είναι άψογος, και με τα μέσα εκείνης της εποχής (1977) δεν ήταν και τόσο εύκολο όπως σήμερα. Άρα, ή κακή ηχοληψία ή εκ των υστέρων ενίσχυση του καναλιού του βιολιού. Τεσπά, παρά τον κακό ήχο των οργάνων, οι φωνές - του Ξυλούρη, ειδικά - είναι μαγευτικές. 
Όχι, τον Ψαραντώνη δεν θα τον ρωτήσω, όταν τον ξαναδώ, γιατί ή θα με διαολοστείλει ή θα μου φέρει στην κεφαλή το λαγούτο, κι είναι βαρύ το άτιμο...


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2010)

Ιδού, ολιγόπιστε nickel!







Holy Saturday matins usually held on Friday evening?


----------



## pidyo (Apr 3, 2010)

Οδεύουμε προς ανάσταση, οπότε το σχόλιο είναι ίσως άκαιρο, αλλά ας το κάνω ούτως ή άλλως: 

Σε πρώτη ματιά, είναι περίεργο που κυριαρχεί στη σύγχρονη αρχαιολογική ορολογία το επίθετο επιτύμβιος για τα αρχαία μνημεία. Δεν είχαν όλοι οι αρχαίοι τάφοι τύμβο, οπότε θεωρητικά προτιμότερο φαίνεται το επίθετο επιτάφιος. Η επιλογή οφείλεται σε σεβασμό της αρχαίας χρήσης: το επίθετο επιτάφιος στα αρχαία χρησιμοποιείται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά για αγώνες, λόγους και τελετές και όχι για μνημεία, ενώ το επιτύμβιος (τουλάχιστον στα επιγραφικά κείμενα που είναι πιο αξιόπιστα για τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες της χρήσης) χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για τα μνημεία. 

Καλή ανάσταση και καλά γλέντια.


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2010)

Πολύ σωστά. Είχα αντιμετωπίσει αυτό το πρόβλημα όταν μετέφραζα την _Ελληνική Επιγραφική_, της Margherita Guarducci. Το ιταλικό πρωτότυπο έλεγε Epigrafi sepolcrali. Εγώ το είχα βάλει Επιτάφιες επιγραφές· τελικά οι επόπτες προτίμησαν το Επιτύμβιες επιγραφές, με αστερίσκο και σημείωση: [Χρησιμοποιείται εδώ ο όρος "επιτύμβιος", που έχει επικρατήσει στη νεοελληνική ορολογία για όλα τα επιτάφια μνημεία, είτε με μορφή τύμβου είτε όχι.]


----------



## SBE (Apr 3, 2010)

Costas said:


> Ιδού, ολιγόπιστε nickel!



Μου άρεσε το ενιαχού, που δεν το έχω ξανακούσει 

Και σκέφτομαι ότι καλά που δεν πήρα τηλέφωνο ένα μοναστήρι που λέγαμε να πάμε χτες αλλά η κακοκαιρία μας χάλασε τα σχέδια. Αυτοί εκεί είναι ελαφρώς χριστιανοταλιμπάν και μπορεί και ενιαχού-ντες και να μου έλεγαν Σάββατο στις τρεις το πρωί.


----------



## SBE (Apr 3, 2010)

κι από τη Βίκι
On Saturday morning, a vesperal Divine Liturgy of St. Basil the Great, is celebrated.
...
Later that night (around 11:00 pm), the Paschal Vigil begins with the Midnight Office, during which the Canon of Holy Saturday is repeated. 

Και μια που σε λίγο κλείνω τον υπολογιστή για κανένα 48ωρο, Καλό Πάσχα, καλό φαγοπότι με το μαλακό από αύριο.


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2010)

Μικρό το κακό, γιατί τότε στη θέση του Επιταφίου θα παρακολουθούσατε τον όντως Εσπερινό:
Σε τον αναβαλλόμενον φως ώσπερ ιμάτιον καθελών Ιωσήφ από του ξύλου συν Νικοδήμω και θεωρήσας νεκρόν, γυμνόν, άταφον, ευσυμπάθητον θρήνον αναλαβών, οδυρόμενος έλεγεν· Οίμοι, γλυκύτατε Ιησού! (...) ποία άσματα μέλψω τη ση εξόδω, οικτίρμον; (...)

Παλιότερα στον (εν Αθήναις) ναό του Συλλόγου προς Διάδοσιν της Εθνικής Μουσικής τον Επιτάφιο τον φέρναμε γυροβολιά Σάββατο πρωί. (Τώρα ωστόσο δεν ξέρω αν γίνονται καν ακολουθίες πια.)


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2010)

Και μια και μιλήσαμε για σωστή ώρα τέλεσης των ακολουθιών, κανονικά τώρα που το γράφω αυτό θα έπρεπε να ηχεί ο ακόλουθος ύμνος του Εσπερινού της Κυριακής του Πάσχα, η λεγόμενη Πρώτη Ανάσταση, που όμως τελείται το Σάββατο το πρωί και που είναι για μένα η πιο συγκλονιστική κραυγή όλης αυτής της ιστορίας (και κάθε ιστορίας):






Εδώ δε βλέπουμε το ωραίο έθιμο από τη Ραϊθώ, που τηρείται και σ' εμάς με άλλα μέσα (κοπανάμε την έδρα των στασιδιών πάνω στη ράχη τους):


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2010)

Με αφορμή το τελευταίο βιντεάκι που πόσταρες, Κώστα, _Η ζωή εν τάφω_ στα αραβικά (με λίγα ελληνικά) από τη Λιβανέζα Φαϊρούζ:




 
Καλή ανάταση σε όλους!
Όχι, δεν λείπει το σ...


----------



## SBE (Apr 4, 2010)

Συνήθως οι γυναικείες φωνές στη βυζαντινή μουσική ακούγονται σαν μοιρολογίστρες που τσιρίζουν (ειδικά οι χορωδίες στα γυναικεία μοναστήρια) αλλά αυτή που έστειλες Κώστα, πολύ καλή φωνή.


----------



## Costas (Apr 4, 2010)

Ναι, αστέρι λέμε! (τραγουδάει και με τον Χρόνη Αηδονίδη παρέα.) Έχει κάτι από Ελένη Τσαλιγοπούλου, αλλά μέσα στα όρια του ύφους του δικού της ρεπερτορίου.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2010)

Ορισμός τού *επιτάφιος* στα καλιαρντά: "γκέι συνοδευόμενος από καλοντυμένα τεκνά". Από εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=3079#post3079. Σόρι για το ανίερο της προσθήκης μου.


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2021)

Costas said:


> Daeman, στο πρώτο βιντεάκι, ακούς εσύ κλαρίνο και σαντούρι, που βλέπουμε πίσω από τους τραγουδιστές; Γιατί εγώ ακούω κάτι λυγμικά βιολιά, και τίποτε άλλο. Μυστήριον Μέγα...
> Αντιθέτως, στο τρίτο, στη Γαλάνη, που φαίνεται να είναι η ίδια εκπομπή, τα ακούμε τα όργανα που βλέπουμε. Άρα, το άλλο, των Ξυλούρη-Μητσιά, μάλλον είναι άσχετο πλέι μπακ και όχι ο ήχος της εκπομπής.



Ορίστε και ολόκληρη εκείνη η εκπομπή, στο Αρχείο της ΕΡΤ:

*“O Ρωμανός ο Μελωδός και το Θείο Δράμα” – 1977*

Η απόδοση του ποιητικού λόγου του Ρωμανού του Μελωδού στη δημοτική έγινε από τον σημαντικό ποιητή Νίκο Καρούζο, ο οποίος βασισμένος σε επιλογή αποσπασμάτων ύμνων του Ρωμανού, πραγματοποίησε το μεταφραστικό αυτό σχεδίασμα με απόλυτη επιτυχία. Τα κείμενα, τα σταυρώσιμα και αναστάσιμα κοντάκια του Ρωμανού, διαβάζει ο ηθοποιός *Πέτρος Φυσσούν *με τον χαρακτηριστικό λιτό του τρόπο.

Τη μουσική έγραψε ειδικά για την εκπομπή αυτή ο συνθέτης και μουσικολόγος Χριστόδουλος Χάλαρης, ο οποίος κατασκεύασε μουσικά όργανα με βάση την απεικόνισή τους σε βυζαντινές εικόνες. Για την ενορχήστρωση των ύμνων, που βασίστηκε στο «ισοκράτημα» ως εκτελεστική πρακτική, χρησιμοποιήθηκαν βυζαντινά έγχορδα και πνευστά όργανα, όπως ο κεμενές, η μεγάλυρα, η βιόλα, το νταλμπράτσο, η βιόλα νταγκάμπα κ.ά.

Τους βυζαντινούς ύμνους ερμηνεύουν με τις γεμάτες ποιότητα και ήθος φωνές τους η *Δήμητρα Γαλάνη*, ο *Μανώλης Μητσιάς* και ο *Νίκος Ξυλούρης*. Ακούγονται : «Ιδού ο Νυμφίος έρχεται», «Τον Νυμφώνα σου βλέπω», «Τά Στιχηρά Ιδιόμελα των Αποστίχων. Ήχος πλ. β’», «Σήμερον κρεμάται επί ξύλου» και τα Εγκώμια του Επιταφίου Θρήνου της Μεγάλης Παρασκευής «Η ζωή εν τάφω», «Αι γενεαί πάσαι (ω γλυκύ μου έαρ)»

Παίζουν οι μουσικοί: *Γιάννης Βασιλόπουλος*-πνευστά, *Γιώργος Κόρος*-έγχορδα τοξωτά, *Γιώργος Μαγκλάρας*-έγχορδα και *Τάσος Διακογιώργης*-κρουστά.




__ https://www.facebook.com/ERTarchive/posts/1061925594216498


----------



## Costas (May 9, 2021)

Ωραίο, daeman! Παρότι, ακούγοντάς το προσεχτικά, εξακολουθώ να έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι πλέι-μπακ, ακόμα και της Γαλάνη, όπου η ταύτιση εισπνοών στο τραγούδι και συρρίκνωσης του λαιμού της στο φιλμ είναι πολύ καλή (στους άντρες είναι φανερότερο το πλέι μπακ σε διάφορα σημεία, κατ' εμέ), νομίζω ότι η θεωρία σου για τον ηχολήπτη που πήγε για καφέ είναι σωστή, γιατί νομίζω πως πράγματι άκουσα πίσω από τους λυγμούς των εγχόρδων το χαμένο σαντούρι. Τέλος πάντων, σημασία έχει το αποτέλεσμα, που είναι πολύ ωραίο. Δεν επικεντρώθηκα τόσο στα κείμενα του Καρούζου, απλά πρόσεξα πως χρησιμοποιεί πολύ συχνά 15σύλλαβο. Πηγαίνοντας στις φωνές, ο μεν Ξυλούρης είναι αριστουργηματικός στο Ιδού ο Νυμφίος έρχεται, με αυτή την όντως μοναδική φωνή που του χαρίστηκε και που τη δούλεψε και την ανέδειξε τόσο ωραία, ένα τέλειο πάντρεμα αντρικού πάθους. Μου άρεσε και η Γαλάνη, δωρική (ο όρος έχει καταντήσει μπανάλ, εδώ όμως για μένα έχει αλήθεια) στο "Τον νυμφώνα σου βλέπω", που το λέει απέριττα, και κάθε της νότα είναι βελάκι στο κέντρο του στόχου, χωρίς όμως να γίνεται ξερό και φτωχό, αλλά και μετά, στα εγκώμια, που κι εκεί είναι συγκρατημένη και άρα πειστική. Πολύ καλή! Το δε βιμπράτο της, που συνήθως με ενοχλεί (δεν μ' αρέσει γενικά το βιμπράτο), εδώ το χρησιμοποιεί πολύ λίγο. Ο Μητσιάς μου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα στο "Σήμερον κρεμάται επί ξύλου", που το λέει πολύ όμορφα, με παράπονο αλλά χωρίς υπερβολές.

Αν βρει κανείς των μεταφρασμάτων του Καρούζου κάποια κομμάτια, ας τα βάλει εδώ, για σύγκριση με τα πρωτότυπα. Από τη μεριά μου, συνάπτω ένα πόνημα του 1939 για τον Ρωμανό τον Μελωδό του Σοφρώνιου Ευστρατιάδη, όπου υπάρχουν τρεις πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες σελίδες (187-189 του εντύπου) για τα μετρικά των κοντακίων, και δυο λόγια για τη μετάβαση από το κοντάκιο στον κανόνα, για τη διαμάχη προσωδιακού / τονικού μοντέλου για τη σύνθεση, και για το πώς η μετρική εν προκειμένω δεν είναι καθαρά ποιητική, κειμενική, αλλά μουσικοποιητική, δηλ. προϋποθέτει τη μελωδία και το ρυθμό της μουσικής σύνθεσης, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι ο Ρωμανός συνέθετε τα κοντάκιά του κείμενο-μουσική ταυτοχρόνως, σαν τραγουδοποιός.

Ρωμανός ο Μελωδός και τα ποιητικά αυτού έργα


----------

